# super cheap brakes



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so i got a AD22vf "kit" a few weeks ago and i have been cleaning them up making them like new, replacing the boots and what not. well now i am going to be selling my car soon and want to keep the ad22vf for my next car.

whats the problem you ask? the brakes on my current sentra are 100% shot so i just want to replace them to work, no performance, just work. 
i found this place in my quest for cheap brakes but im not sure if that $24 is for both or just one rotor. what do you think? also, do you know a place that has them even cheaper?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Whacha gonna get as your next car? 

I think it's $24 for one disc.. 


If you're going to be selling it though, having new rotors like that will only help to get you a better price out of the car, maybe even making out a couple hundred better than you would a car with shot brakes.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> so i got a AD22vf "kit" a few weeks ago and i have been cleaning them up making them like new, replacing the boots and what not. well now i am going to be selling my car soon and want to keep the ad22vf for my next car.
> 
> whats the problem you ask? the brakes on my current sentra are 100% shot so i just want to replace them to work, no performance, just work.
> i found this place in my quest for cheap brakes but im not sure if that $24 is for both or just one rotor. what do you think? also, do you know a place that has them even cheaper?


That should be one rotor. Less than 24 per rotor is crazy unless you have an account at a NAPA or something.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> That should be one rotor. Less than 24 per rotor is crazy unless you have an account at a NAPA or something.


thats what i figured. 

im getting a classic se-r with 75k on the clock and full bolt on's.

i also need to clean out the TB and get a new O2 senser, gas milage isnt as good as it should be  .


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> thats what i figured.
> 
> im getting a classic se-r with 75k on the clock and full bolt on's.
> 
> i also need to clean out the TB and get a new O2 senser, gas milage isnt as good as it should be  .


You should also look at replacing the fuel filter. On my car. when I did a tune-up at 60k, gas mileage stayed about the same. Replaced the fuel filter shortly after and my gas mileage went up about 2-4 mpg city and 5-7 mpg hwy. I didn't think it would make as big of a difference, but I was proven wrong. Something to think about.

And good luck on the classic SE-R. I would still like to have one myself. Maybe one day.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i did the fuel filte about 8000 miles ago along with some injector cleaner.


----------

